# LGD Puppy VIDEOS!



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi everyone!
Still don't get on here much but that's because there is so much going on in my life!  But I sure do miss chatting with you all. We did finally decide to have a litter of LGD puppies from our 4 year old Dixie (75%Pyr) and our new dog Caesar (Maremma). Both are wonderful working dogs and have proven themselves very valuable assets. They had 8 puppies born on January 21st (the coldest day of the year of course!) 4 girls and 4 boys. They are growing up FAST. Anyhow, I thought you would enjoy seeing some pictures and video.


























More pictures can be seen here: http://www.greengablesmininubians.com/Dogs/livestock%20guardian%20dog%20puppies.htm as well as videos of the puppies playing and learning about chickens.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

They are too cute, all of them! I  the photos of Dixie laying w/her goats in a row. What a good goat dawg! 

Deb Mc


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute...thanks for sharing.... :thumb:


----------

